# Maison connectée et HomePod



## mitsuomi (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaite commencer à installer des objets connectés dans mon appartement.
Je pensais donc mettre en œuvre un système basé sur HomeKit.
Je souhaiterai :

interagir avec des ampoules Philips Hue
écouter de la musique avec une très bonne qualité
avoir du Dolby atmos pour regarder films et séries sur la TV

Pour cela, je comptais installer 2 homepods (1 de chaque côté de la télé). Malheureusement, il faut aussi une Apple TV 4K et donc un budget supplémentaire, une box supplémentaire, une télécommande supplémentaire et des câbles supplémentaires.
Que pensez-vous de ce dispositif ?

y aurait il une box internet qui permettrait de se passer de l Apple TV ?

enfin , auriez-vous d autres suggestions ?

merci


----------



## Romey (22 Novembre 2020)

hello,

j'ai actuellement une partie de ton installation : 2 homepod en stéréo plus plusieurs ampoules Hue
cela fonctionne vraiment bien ; le son est excellent, Siri répond très bien aux commandes vocales pour controler les ampoules dans les différentes pièces.
pour ensuite profiter de ce son sur la télé, j'ai pas mal cherché mais je pense qu'on ne peut pas se passer d'une apple TV pour ça ; en effet, même les tv récentes qui supportent airplay 2 sont des receveurs et ne peuvent émettre directement vers tes homepod.

j'attends perso la nouvelle version de l'app le TV 4K qui j'espère va bientôt sortir.

j'espère que ça t'a aidé.

bonne journée !


----------



## Jonathan16 (23 Novembre 2020)

Personnellement, nous avons la configuration que tu décris (sauf que nous avons une Apple TV HD, nous envisageons de changer pour une 4K mais n'ayant ni le téléviseur adéquat ni la fibre je dois que pour le moment cela nous soit utile).

Pour revenir à la configuration, nous ne changerions pour rien au monde.

C'est assez agréable de rentrer chez soi et que les HomePod (oui nous en avons deux) diffusent tout seul de la musique dès notre arrivée ou encore qu'ils nous réveillent avec une musique entrainante (je change la liste de lecture toutes les semaines et les titres sont lues en aléatoire).

Tout comme il est agréable de demander à Siri d'allumer les lumières ou d'ouvrir la porte d'entrée (ce qui amuse nos amis quand ils frappent à la porte et que nous ne bougeons pas du canapé).

Autre point agréable (et non négligeable) c'est le couple HomePod+Apple TV, un simple "Dis Siri, ouvre Netflix sur la TV" : le téléviseur s'allume, l'Apple TV s'allume en s'ouvrant sur Netflix et que la télécommande de l'Apple TV s'affiche sur l'iPhone. 

Pour ce qui est du son, aux dires de nos amis durant nos soirées danse/karaoké "il n'y a pas mieux" (bon là je ne saurais être objectif je n'ai pas d'autres points de comparaison).

Au final, aujourd'hui on ne sert même plus de la télécommande fournie avec l'Apple TV (même pour monter le son on demande à Siri via les HomePod ou on le fait avec l'iPhone ou encore pour reculer ou avancer dans un film/une série, on demande à Siri via les HomePod).

Concernant les câbles supplémentaires, nous n'en avons pas eu besoin, un câble HDMi relie le téléviseur à l'Apple TV et c'est tout (hormis les prises murales bien sûr) sinon tout est en wifi et cela fonctionne sans problème.

Pour ce qui est des lumières, on n'utilise plus du tout d'interrupteur... dès le couché du soleil, les lumières s'allument en ambiance tamisée, au réveil elles s'allument de façon plus soutenue, elles s'éteignent quand nous partons (tout comme la musique ou l'Apple TV), elles s'éteignent au levé du soleil...

D'ailleurs un simple "Dis Siri je vais me coucher" et hop le salon s'éteint, l'Apple TV s'éteint et nos lumières de chevet s'allument, agréable non ?!


----------



## Moutaille (8 Février 2021)

Bonjour
Ce que t'a décrit @Jonathan16 est la partie idyllique du tableau Homekit ! 
Après il y a quelques petits détails à savoir. Pour ma part j'ai également toute ma maison gérée par Homekit (Lumières, porte de garage, alarme, volets ....) et le combo Apple Tv + homepods est vraiment très bien SAUF...
si par moment tu n'utilises pas l'Apple TV !
Par exemple, si tu joues à une console par exemple, et bien tu ne pourras pas utiliser les homepods mais seulement le son "dégueu" de ta télé, idem si tu veux regarder un DVD ou un Bluray etc...
En bref, tant que tu restes dans l'univers Apple, tout sera génial avec les homepods mais attention si tu as des utilisations avec d'autres matériels...


----------



## cbarioz (16 Mars 2021)

bonjour à tous,
J'utilise une pair de homepod avec apple TV 4K et philips hue et aqara. J'ai également créé des raccourcis ios pour piloter ma maison à la voix. Mais les commandes vocales sur homepod sont aléatoires. Certaine fois ça fonctionne d'autre fois non.
En ce moment, lorsque je lui demande d'éteindre les lumières du salon il en éteint qu'une partie. Alors que lorsque je le demande à mon iphone il éteint tout. Bref c'est pas trop au point. Et quand il y a des bug, bon courage pour savoir d'où ça vient...
Normalement ça tourne sous une base IOS, je ne comprends pas qu'il y est une différence d'interprétation entres les commandes vocales sur iphone ou sur homepod...


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

cbarioz a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> J'utilise une pair de homepod avec apple TV 4K et philips hue et aqara. J'ai également créé des raccourcis ios pour piloter ma maison à la voix. Mais les commandes vocales sur homepod sont aléatoires. Certaine fois ça fonctionne d'autre fois non.
> En ce moment, lorsque je lui demande d'éteindre les lumières du salon il en éteint qu'une partie. Alors que lorsque je le demande à mon iphone il éteint tout. Bref c'est pas trop au point. Et quand il y a des bug, bon courage pour savoir d'où ça vient...
> Normalement ça tourne sous une base IOS, je ne comprends pas qu'il y est une différence d'interprétation entres les commandes vocales sur iphone ou sur homepod...


On est d'accord ! J'ai le même problème avec les raccourcis. Par moment il va les comprendre et à d'autre moments non....


----------



## cbarioz (16 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> On est d'accord ! J'ai le même problème avec les raccourcis. Par moment il va les comprendre et à d'autre moments non....


J'ai appelé apple, ils ont aucun spécialiste HOMEPOD, et il n'y a pas vraiment moyen de débugger vu qu'il n'y a pas d'écran.
Ils proposent de réinitialiser les HOMEPOD, je l'ai fait mais rien n'a changé.
En plus, vu que c'est le coeur de HOMEKIT, et qu'ils sont présent dans mes automatisations, c'est chiant comme solution de réinitialiser...


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile de réinitialiser. Par contre je pense qu'il va surtout falloir être patient pour que les mises à jours arrivent et optimisent le fonctionnement du Homepod mini.


----------



## cbarioz (16 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile de réinitialiser. Par contre je pense qu'il va surtout falloir être patient pour que les mises à jours arrivent et optimisent le fonctionnement du Homepod mini.


Oui c’est une chance que le HomePod mini se vende bien. Malgré la fin de commercialisation du HomePod ils vont le mettre à jour en même temps que le mini donc il va continuer à évoluer


----------



## Sec992 (27 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tout le monde

Je vous partage mon nouveau projet avant la fin de l'année chez moi.
Je souhaite transformer ma maison en maison connectée. Je vous avoue que l'idée m'existe.
Afin d'atteindre mon objectif d'ici la fin de l'année, j'ai prévu à installer des objets connectés.
Je pensais donc à installer un système basé TaHoma du fournisseur d'équipement connectée Somfy.
Grâce à ces équipement je pourrais :

Contrôler les accès entrées sortie à mon domicile
Programmer l'allumage de mes ampoules connectées
écouter de la musique avec une très bonne qualité sur mon enceinte Alexa
Que pensez-vous de ce type d'équipement ? ou avez vous une autre solution à me proposer ?

J'ai besoin de vos suggestions avant de me lancer dans mon projet.

Je vous remercier.


----------



## Moutaille (28 Août 2021)

Sec992 a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde
> 
> Je vous partage mon nouveau projet avant la fin de l'année chez moi.
> Je souhaite transformer ma maison en maison connectée. Je vous avoue que l'idée m'existe.
> ...


Bonjour !
Alors je ne voudrais pas refroidir tes ambitions mais vérifie bien avec ta Tahoma car si tu veux qu’elle soit gérée par HomeKit, il y a très peu d´équipements Somfy compatibles. Déjà tout ce qui est portail etc il me semble qu’il n’y a qu’un seul moteur. Ensuite au niveau des volets pour te donner un exemple, mes volets du bas sur mes baies sont bien gérés par la Tahoma avec HomeKit mais par contre mes volets wSomfy sur mes velux en haut ne sont pas compatibles donc je dois passer par Homebridge.
idem pour les éclairages… vérifie que ça sera compatible Tahoma/HomeKit.

Si tu veux commencer à t’équiper, je te conseille pour les éclairages du IKEA ou du Philips si le budget n’est pas un problème. Ensuite pour tout ce qui est capteur d’ouverture, températures, vibrations je te conseille du AQARA.
Pour les motorisations de garages/portails moi j’ai pris un iSmartgate qui fonctionne super bien.
Voila ! J’espère t’avoir aidé.


----------

